# Dog bitten by squirrel - anything to worry about?



## Luci07 (17 January 2012)

So youngest staffie caught a squirrel out on walking today. She was a good girl and dropped the squirrel when told to but has been bitten on the inside of her mouth. No swelling and no more blood. Honey is fully upto date on standard injectiions but is there is anything else I should take into account? Thanks Guys!


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 January 2012)

Shouldn't worry, my old lurcher was always catching them and getting bitten!
If it starts looking a bit manky, use a teaspoon of salt in a pint of water and wash it thoroughly, Oz


----------



## Luci07 (17 January 2012)

Thanks! she is looking a little sorry for herself as it got her on the mouth!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (17 January 2012)

1-0 to the Squirrel!! lol


----------



## Luci07 (18 January 2012)

Unfortunately not. Being a terrier she shook it hard and it didn't survive. My friend tried to make me feel better by saying that the rangers have to keep the numbers down but I do feel guilty.

My brothers little staffie bitch was obsessed by squirrels and despite being über fit ( think proper staffie that went put running, walks AND with him roller blading - all in London) Tigger never caught one.

Honey was still doing her " ever so 'umble" impersonation last night coupled with the "woe is me" as she thought she was in trouble. Normal spirits seem to have resumed this morning!


----------

